# Sticky  ABKC Champions and Grand Champions- Running List



## pitbullmamanatl

273 CHAMPS & 39 GRAND CHAMPS -Congrats to to all!
*GR CH Kitana
*GR CH Izzy
GR CH Charlie Sheen Superbad
GR CH Stackz of UNY Bullies
GR CH Beastro of the Bully Market
GR CH Delaloma-RE SSK Blade
GR CH Homie of The Bully Market
GR CH King Titus 300
GR CH Rockstar
GR CH Princess of Soul Edge
GR CH Hoffa
 GR CH Suarez Trillpits Capone 
GR CH Lei-Lani of Small Kine Bullyz
  GR CH Big Poppa 
 GR CH Success
 GR CH Gottyline's LDK's Titan 
GR CH Clydesdale of A1*(2011 Nationals Winner)*
GR CH Appletini  *(3rd ABKC Female GR CH)*
 GR CH Rage *(Youngest GR CH overall)*
GR   CH Soul Edge Nitro
 GR CH RE Gotti* (oldest GR CH @ 9 yrs)*
 GR CH Gatekeeper
GR CH VICTORIOUS 
GR CH Boston George 
GR CH Ooh-Rah
 GR CH Goldie
 GR CH Lil Thug
 GR CH Mr Gucciano
GR CH BLADE(SOUTHERN PRIDE'S)
 GR CH Diesel
GR CH CONCRETE *(1ST MIKELAND CH& GR CH)*
GR CH Omen *(1ST EXTREME GR CH))*
 GR CH Don Vitto
 GR CH Dirty Money
GR CH Lil Ty
 GR CH Thug
 GR CH DOS XX *(RIP)*
 GR CH Pokemon *(1ST ABKC GR CH)*
 GR CH Dax
GR CH Xica *(1st Female CH)*
CH Heff *(2008 National Winner)*
 CH WIZARD
 CH LIL RIZZY
CH PACO *(1st ABKC CH)*
 CH CHECKMATE
  CH KATANA of Katai
 CH JUICY FRUIT
 CH Saaphyri
 CH Ruthless
 CH Patrona
 CH Mount Fugi
 CH Jazzy
CH Baghdad
  CH Oso
 CH Herc
 CH Superstar of Ruckus
 CH Bling Bling
CH Neo
   CH Suri
 CH Halle Berry
 CH Opha Mae
 CH Rolex
 CH Cali
 CH Geronimo
 CH Memphis* (RIP)* 
CH Karma aka Gator
CH Chubby
 CH Willie Esco
 CH Smash
CH Truth
   CH DOC HOLIDAY
 CH PEARL
CH LIL ROC *(2009 National Winner)*
 CH HANNIBAL*(RIP)*
  CH TERRA
 CH Sincere 
 CH Soco
 CH Tank
 CH Rocky
 CH Princess
  CH Truly Stoic
   CH Slugga Morris
 CH Annie Oakley
 CH Babyface
CH Champ
 CH Laylah
 CH Escobar
 CH Gremlin
 CH Hefty
 CH Lector
 CH Cyclops
 CH Jammer
 CH Tombstone
 CH Bane
CH Branch's Dollar
CH Dream Catcher
CH King 
 CH Honey
 CH Brinks 
CH Shinobi
CH Lil Mello
 CH Patron
 CH Sweet Dreams
 CH PRECIOUS


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*ABKC Champions and Grand Champions (CONTD)*

273 CHAMPS and 39 GRAND CHAMPS (Contd)
CH Batman
 CH Yoda
 Ch No Joke
CH Nina Sky
CH Azul of Rukus
 CH Skrilla
 CH Lil Faith
 CH Chipmonk
CH Miget Mack
CH Lady Diva
CH Mozberg 
 CH Jamba Juice
CH Bossman
CH Taga the Legend
 CH Kumo
CH Hottie Girl
 CH Jax
CH Nightmare
 CH Paris
 CH Hemmi
 CH Primo
CH SIDESHOW
CH MOET 
 CH Lil Man
 CH Tonka
 CH Bombshell
CH Jack
 CH Savage
CH. EL Barrendero
CH. Foxy Roxy 
CH Joker
 CH Babycakes
CH Nikki
CH Goliath
 CH Tiffany
 CH GOLDUST
CH Punta Cunna (UNDER 1YR)
 CH Brownie
 CH BULL MASTER
CH SION
CH SILENCER
CH TRUMP CARD
 CH Sugar Daddy
CH Bia
 CH Maxium Destruction
CH Classy
 CH Roscoe
 CH Half Pint
 CH Image
 CH Flawless Winfield
 CH Quo
 CH Roxy
 CH McLyte
 CH Carmello
 CH Chunk
 CH Low Rider
 CH Tikki
 CH Coupe DeVille
 CH Blue Judo
 CH Billy D. Williams
 CH Biggie
 CH Dirty Visa
 CH Lefty
 CH Guda
 CH Espi
 CH Messiah
CH Gorro
 CH Tadashi
 CH Sexy Thing
CH THUNDERELLA
 CH King Tut
 CH Shakira
 CH MC Hammer
 CH RNK's Davina
 CH AIK's Purple Haze 
 CH Fantasia of HOF 
 CH DSK Doozie of Ridells
 CH DSK Twinky of AZ FE
 CH Secret Gadget
 CH X-Rated
 CH Trouble
 CH Grizz
 CH Dew Drop
 CH King Cobra
 CH Buck of SP Bullies
CH Crunk Juice
CH Shady 
CH Mo Money
 CH Grandpa
CH Lola
CH Hamlet
CH Don Corvinus
CH Bullycamp's Mr Revi of HOF
 CH Jersey
CH Bullzilla
CH Tua
CH Acosta's Superbad McLovn
CH Bullseye Chyna Doll
CH Total Knockout
CH Da Bronx
CH Outlaw
CH Luciano
CH Popeye
CH Bosko
CH Scarface
CH Kevlar/HRK Rush
CH RE/Lycan's Sugar of HRK
CH Niko Banks of Adonis Kennels
 CH Adonis Aquillies El Rey
CH Doughy of Throw'd Pits
CH Pit Bull Acres Rock
CH R&K's Delilah of Homegrown
CH Ms Bouncy of CBF
CH Motor City Kennel's B.O.L.O.
CH Folsom of XXX Bullyz
CH Doubloon of Southern Pride
CH Dime of LBK
CH Casanova
CH King Hercules
CH Blueline's Ghost Face Assassin aka Smokie
 CH CHG's Kloe Kardashian 
CH Suarezbulls/Gomez Gladiator aka Raizo
CH G-Baby of Trill Pits
CH Bubbles of Barrows
CH Achilles
CH Oshen of Small Kine Bullyz
CH Gorilla Kennel's The Prophecy
CH Stump
CH Queen of the D
CH White Boy


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*ABKC Champions and Grand Champions (CONTD)*

320 CHAMPS and 56 GRAND CHAMPS (Contd)
CH Google Me
CH AAO's Coco Beware
CH Soul Edge Godiva *(Youngest ABKC CH @ 7 months)*
CH Burnin Angels Summit
CH Jiminez Blue Crush of Firehouse
 CH Trill Pits Heffner of Legacy Pits
CH Blue Hemi Hope of Steel Jaws
CH Legacy Pits Breeze
CH Huggins Rhino Steel Jaw
CH Carmen of Moura Bullies
CH Cheese Steak
CH Notorious B.I.G.
CH Meenie Meena
CH Magnum
CH Lil Sphinx
CH CR's The Womanizer
CH Hummer
CH She Got Body
CH Bodacious
CH Razen Kane's/Abb The Grey Goose
CH HMK Cream
CH Chupacabra
CH Wicked Witch
CH Dorothy
CH Gardenstate's Wolverine
CH Wood's Texas Gigolow
CH Zigzilla
CH Branch's Bella Donna 
CH Shredder
CH Brogan
CH Gametime
CH Ramos' Platinum Margarita of Blue Rage
CH IEP's Lady of Destruction
CH Honey of Ironbound Bullies
CH El Licenciado aka Mr Lee of Grumpy's Edge
CH Pharaoh *(RIP)*
 CH True Justice Marlo
CH Ed Hardy
CH Happy
CH TOC Envy
CH Crazy Bones
CH Bluetown BBK Bruno
CH Mr Gambino
CH RE Infamous Pimp Truck
CH Blue Ribbon's White Knuckles
CH Buckwheat of A1 Bullies
CH Bowman's Dark Knight
CH Redbull
CH Apache on the Watchtower
CH Barrow's Blue Bullies RJ
CH Judge of SKS
CH BKB Simran
CH De La Loma's Wild Bill
CH Jwoww
CH Above and Beyond's Boston She'Bebe
CH 831's Jazzy of Reliance
CH Saviour's Kendra of Reliance
CH Zenstyles Chonco Lil Fonzarali
CH Tiny Tank of Southland
CH Ragingbull's The Hawk
CH Leonard's KJ of Str8 2 Da Top
CH Poppa Pump
CH Larkie of the Bully Market
CH SPLK's Staxs
CH BH's Whiskey on the Rox
CH HCB Nite in ParisCH Sookie of Doing Us Kennels
 CH Bentley of TCB Bullies
CH Rosco of Turnpike Bullies
CH Blue Pride Milo of Bakkyard Bullies
 CH T-Bull Blue Diamond
CH RazenKane's Tha Ma Trix
CH T-Bull Bella
CH Tovar's Boo Boo
 CH Royal Flush
CH Futuristic
CH Triumph
CH Bluepride's Lowlife of Grump's Edge
CH Boston George's Machete
CH Bluepride's Lowlife of Grump's Edge 
CH BARROW'S CIROC
CH INDASTREETZ THE SPANIARD
CH MAMMOTH
CH Titanium
CH True Justice Lyfe
CH RELIANCE'S KING COBRA
CH MPKNC/Conway's CHEEBA, 
CH RazenKane's/IEP'S Rollin 4 YAHTZEE 
CH BLUE EDGE'S GARFIELD OF BLACK LABEL
CH IT FACTOR'S ADRENALINE RUSH
CH HBK NISSY OF MARTINDALE
CH Weight in Golds Zeus
CH Weight in Golds BossHogg 
CH Weight in Golds Tootsie Roll
CH Kandy Shop's THEODOSIA
CH KABOOM
CH RNP'S PRETTY BOY FLOYD
CH RNP'S ANNA SAGE
CH GRANDRAW'S DILLINGER OF RNP
CH Kaotic's CALI FUNK of STR8 2 DA 
CH SBK MS. UNIQUE
CH RazenKane's Trinity Rock
CH Tombstone
CH XlK's G.I. Jane
CH IEP'S Maximum Destruction 
CH PIT R'US MERCEDES
CH PIT R'US MARY
CH SOUL EDGE'S VADOR
CH DJ of Veteran's Bullies
CH RNP'S BABYFACE NELSON
CH 1503'S BIG BENTLEY
CH SHOWTIME'S PLAYTIME
CH PIT R'US MARIAH CAREY
CH ARMSTRONG'S CAUSIN PANIC OD DOING US
CH Diamonte Azul of SBB
CH BARROW'S STORM
CH BYERS BULLS SHINOBI PRINCESS OF INDASTREETZ
CH BAK/ODB's Rocky Balboa Guttierez
CH BAK/ODB's Mr. Sir, CH Giza's Black Buddha
CH Oregon's Own Roco 
CH Giza's Cookie Monster
CH Pepper of Exit 4 
CH TxMayhem Kingpin TxG RazenKane a.k.a. "CRYBABY"
"NW"CH SUAREZ BULL'S SHI FU
CH BLUE HORIZON'S TYRANT
CH MR.P
CH SUAREZ MACHO OF STRONG ISLAND
CH SBK MISS UNIQUE
CH Papoose
CH Cai's Yellowboy Chase of Firehouse
CH Gorilla's New Pair of Shox


----------

